# Powerlifting and Strongman



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2014)

I made some changes to the forum to reflect the big presence of powerlfiting we have going on here.  So for starters I took powerlifting as a  sub-forum and made it its own forum. I have also added sub forums for things like World Records, Training Methods and so on.

I'm in the process of sorting through the existing threads and moving them to the appropriate new forum.  But for now, take a look around. If you have suggestions to improve it, let me know.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 29, 2014)

I like it. Great idea.  Thanks POB.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 29, 2014)

Awesome idea dude.  I dig the hell out of it.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 29, 2014)

POB,
It is looking good. I understand that it is a work in progress, but I see strongman is taken out. I can't say I have a lot to contribute to a strongman page (and usually the traffic is low on those), but I do enjoy following the posts there.


----------



## yeti (Mar 29, 2014)

It looks great! You should make a Smolov thread too if there's enough people who run it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2014)

You wernt kidding when you said you were busy. Lol


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 29, 2014)

*​great idea my brotha.......!*


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent Idea. Next we need to get BBing out of the name and change it to UnderGround PowerLifting






Just joking Seek.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Excellent Idea. Next we need to get BBing out of the name and change it to UnderGround PowerLifting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got to get busy myself and start bringing in some new recruits up in here. You power heads are starting to grow pretty fast!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2014)

The new forum and sub forum does look good. It was a nice move. That POB is one smart and organized pop tart! We are lucky to have him.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> POB,
> It is looking good. I understand that it is a work in progress, but I see strongman is taken out. I can't say I have a lot to contribute to a strongman page (and usually the traffic is low on those), but I do enjoy following the posts there.



I can add a strongman forum sure.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

can we have a forum on just training abs?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> can we have a forum on just training abs?



I thought that's what the bb forum was for.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 29, 2014)

hey pob,
can i add stuff such as programs to that bb secting? ive got a lot and it would be cool to get some listed especially for the non pl.... also added some stuff to both sheiko and the cube, hope its ok, and they arent against rules?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2014)

POB, I think im done with PL, can you add a crossfit section for me?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> POB, I think im done with PL, can you add a crossfit section for me?



I think Zumba classes would better suit you Worm


----------

